# Petersilie = Peterle? (Umgangssprache)



## Hutschi

Hallo, mein Opa (südlicher Thüringer Wald) sagte immer zu Petersilie "Peterle". Das hat mich beeindruckt. In Dresden habe ich es nie gehört, und es mag dialektal gefärbt sein.

Wie weit ist es verbreitet und kennt das jemand? Oder ist es eher eine sehr lokale Bezeichnung?

Hintergrund: Ich möchte es in einem Gedicht verwenden, bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Demiurg

Den Begriff "Peterle" kenne ich nicht (bzw. nur als Deminutiv von "Peter"), aber meine Oma aus der Pfalz sagte dazu "Peterling".


----------



## Alemanita

In Franken sagt man auch häufig Peterle zur Petersilie (Leute, die hauptsächlich starken Dialekt sprechen).
Viel Erfolg beim Dichten!


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Alemanita. Dann scheint es klar: Ich stamme aus dem fränkischen Bereich vom Thüringer Wald. Mein Opa sprach Dialekt, mit mir aber meist Hochdeutsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> kennt das jemand?


Ja, bei uns sagt(e) man auch so.


Hutschi said:


> Dann scheint es klar: Ich stamme aus dem fränkischen Bereich vom Thüringer Wald.


Also nicht nur im Fränkischen.

Und
"Peterle, wie man zur Petersilie im Schwäbischen sagt" (_Schwäbische Zeitung_) - wohlgemerkt, ich komme nicht aus dem Schwäbischen, sondern aus dem Badischen.


----------



## bearded

Heißt es in diesen Dialekten 'das Peterle' (sächlich)?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke ja, denn es ist ein Diminutive.
Mein Opa verwendete es aber ohne Artikel, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke ja, denn es ist ein Diminutive.


Sollte sich aber 'Peterle' auf einen Knaben beziehen (kleiner Peter), dann hieße es vermutlich 'der Peterle', oder? Von daher meine Neugier/mein Zweifel darüber, wie man sich dort mit der Petersilie verhält.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Sollte sich aber 'Peterle' auf einen Knaben beziehen (kleiner Peter), dann hieße es vermutlich 'der Peterle', oder?


Meines Erachtens heißt es auch dann "*das* Peterle", genauso wie (z.B.) "das (kleine) Büble" .

"-le"  ist eine regionale  Variante  von "-lein"; Diminutive sind immer _sächlich._


----------



## Hutschi

Genau. Ich war der Bernd oder das Berndle.


----------



## Demiurg

Allerdings heißt es "der Peterling", denn Substantive auf _-ling_ sind meistens (immer?) sächlich maskulin.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie es aussieht, ist es lokal verschieden.

Mit Peterling leicht gefunden:
Petersilie (Herkunft, Aroma, Verwendung)
*



			Petersilie
		
Click to expand...

*


> wird im lateinischen Petroselinum crispum genannt und ist auch als Peterling, Peterle, Suppenwurzel oder Bittersilche bekannt.





Demiurg said:


> Allerdings heißt es "der Peterling", denn Substantive auf _-ling_ sind meistens (immer?) sächlich.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Soll es scherzhaft sein?


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Soll es scherzhaft sein?


Nee, das war ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler.   Hab's korrigiert.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> denn Substantive auf _-ling_ sind meistens (immer?) maskulin.


Ja, (fast) immer: die (meines Wissens) einzige Ausnahme ist "die Reling".


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "-le" ist eine regionale Variante von "-lein"; Diminutive sind immer _sächlich._


Ja, ich weiß.  Trotzdem klingt für mich ein (umgangssprachlicher/Dialekt-) Satz wie _Ich hab den Fritz und das Peterle getroffen_ etwas seltsam.  
Oder würden in diesem Fall die Artikel  verschwinden? Auch Hutschis Aussage (das Berndle) ist für mich überraschend (bestimmt mein Mangel).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Trotzdem klingt für mich ein (umgangssprachlicher/Dialekt-) Satz wie_  Ich hab den Fritz und das Peterle getroffen_ etwas seltsam.


So ist es aber richtig. 



bearded said:


> Oder würden in diesem Fall die Artikel verschwinden?


Nein, der Artikel würde nicht verschwinden, aber wahrscheinlich würde er elidiert:  "_Ich hab de(n) Fritz und *'s *Peterle getroffen._ "


----------



## Hutschi

Naja, das Extrem war einer meiner Onkels. Er sagte: Berndilinoleinchen (fast alle Formen zusammen). Das kann aber auch aus einer Erzählung von Verwandten stammen.

Verwendet wurde der Artikel nie bei Anreden, sondern nur wenn über jemanden gesprochen wurde - auch wenn ich von mir selbst spreche. Und das ist dann beim Diminutiv eben mit "das".

Bei Peterle wird aber meist nicht über jemand sondern über etwas gesprochen. Es bleibt beim "das Peterle".

Beim Diminutiv kenne ich nur eine Ausnahme: Diminutiv auf "i", der Hutschi.

(Ich melde mich bei Freunden an der Hausklingel mit: _Hier ist der Hutschi._)

Im Norden würden Namen aber fast immer ohne Artikel verwendet.



JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> Nein, der Artikel würde nicht verschwinden, aber wahrscheinlich würde er elidiert:  "_Ich hab de(n) Fritz und *'s *Peterle getroffen._ "


oder:
"_Ich hab*'n* Fritz und *'s *Peterle getroffen._ "
oder:
"_Ich hab*'m* Fritz und *'s *Peterle getroffen._ "
(Das sind Varianten, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie das "m" entstand bei _hab*'m*.)_

Bei Petersilie wird es ohne Artikel verwendet, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Er hat Peterle im Garten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Bei Petersilie wird es ohne Artikel verwendet [...]
> Er hat Peterle im Garten.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Bei Petersilie wird es ohne Artikel verwendet, soweit ich mich erinnere.


Und was würde man in folgenden Fällen sagen?

_Wo hast du ___ Peterle hingelegt?
Reich mir mal ___ Peterle rüber._


----------



## Hutschi

Wahrscheinlich hätte ich Plural verwendet. "Die Peterle". Ich weiß es aber nicht mehr genau, wie es verwendet wird.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> ich nicht weiß, wie das "m" entstand bei _hab*'m*._


Ich tippe darauf, dass es damit zusammenhängt, dass ›b‹ und ›m‹ beides bilabiale Laute sind, wodurch „hab’m“ leichter auszusprechen ist als „hab’n“.

… und nachdem mir jetzt der Begriff ›Assimilation‹ wieder eingefallen ist:
ta-daaa!:


> *Reziproke Assimilation*: Wechselseitige Beeinflussung zweier Laute (aufeinander folgend Perservation und Antizipation oder umgekehrt):
> 
> • nhd. <haben> ['ha:*bn̩*] > ['ha:*bm̩*] (> [ha:*m̩*]) > [ha:*m*]
> 
> Zuerst entsteht durch perseverative Assimilation [bm] aus [bn], weil das Merkmal bilabial vom stimmhaften Plosiv beibehalten wird und somit aus dem alveolaren Nasal [n] der bilabiale Nasal [m] entsteht. Danach wird aus  durch Vorwegnahme des Merkmals _nasal_ (antizipative Assimilation) der bilabiale Nasal [m].
> Assimilation (Phonologie) – Wikipedia


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Und was würde man in folgenden Fällen sagen?
> 
> _Wo hast du ___ Peterle hingelegt?
> Reich mir mal ___ Peterle rüber._


Auch hier wäre  es (im Badischen) "das Peterle", bzw. " *'s* Peterle".


----------



## Hutschi

Oder (umgangssprachlich andere Form oder andere Assimilation:

"... des Peterle", "... es Peterle"

Ist es eine Parallelform oder durch Assimilation oder durch Kürzung erklärbar?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Sollte sich aber 'Peterle' auf einen Knaben beziehen (kleiner Peter), dann hieße es vermutlich 'der Peterle', oder? Von daher meine Neugier/mein Zweifel darüber, wie man sich dort mit der Petersilie verhält.


Nein, Diminutive sind immer sächlich.



Demiurg said:


> Allerdings heißt es "der Peterling", denn Substantive auf _-ling_ sind meistens (immer?) sächlich maskulin.


Vorsicht, _-ling_ und _-lein_ sind unterschiedliche Suffixe. Das _-l-_ in _-ling_ geht vielleich tatsächlich auf das Diminutiv-_l_ (wenn auch wahrscheinlich in einer andere Bedeutung) zurück, der genusbestimmende Endsuffix _-ing_ (mit der allgemeinen Bedeutung _gehörig zu_) ist aber kein Diminutiv. (Das _-n_ in _-lein_ und _-chen_ geht zwar wohl letztlich auf denselben Suffix zurück wie _-ing_. Diese Dimiutiv-Suffixe haben sich aber separat weiterentwickelt.)


----------

